# one piece VS dragonball - Was findet ihr besser?



## crae (20. Oktober 2013)

Tja viel brauch ich dazu wohl nicht sagen^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2013)

Öhm, worum geht's den hier? Für Diskussionen über gewisse Animes/Mangas gibt's ja schon einen Thread.


----------



## crae (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: one piece - dragonball*

Ich streite mit meinem Kumpel gerade, welches Anime besser ist und hab deswegen einfach mal einen Umfrage gestartet. Es geht eben kontrekt um die gennanten Animes. One Piece und Dragonball, welches besser ist oder eben beides.

mfg, crae


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2013)

Ah ja 

Wobei sowas ja immer extrem schwer zu diskutieren ist, da ja jeder einen anderen Geschmack/unterschiedliche Vorlieben hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: one piece - dragonball*

Für gewöhnlich schreibt man ja einen aussagefähigen Titel damit man sofort im Bilde ist und ein paar erklärende Worte im Startpost


----------



## crae (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: one piece - dragonball*

Was ist an Umfrage: one piece - dragonball nicht aussagekräftig?


----------



## XT1024 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: one piece - dragonball*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Für gewöhnlich schreibt man ja einen aussagefähigen Titel damit man sofort im Bilde ist und ein paar erklärende Worte im Startpost


 Hier ist halt etwas Phantasie gefragt. 


crae schrieb:


> Was ist an Umfrage: one piece - dragonball nicht aussagekräftig?


Wie wäre es mit _alles_?

Ich hatte jetzt auf die mögliche Frage _was findet ihr zum_  abgestimmt. Das war nach Lesen von #3 wohl falsch.


----------



## crae (20. Oktober 2013)

Bevor ich noch gelyncht werde, Titel geändert^^

mfg, crae


----------



## crae (20. Oktober 2013)

140 hits und 7 Stimmen, Leute keiner beißt^^


----------



## Lee (20. Oktober 2013)

Das gehört hier einfach nicht rein. Zumal das Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ist. So eine Umfrage kannst du in einem entsprechenden Anime Forum machen, aber selbst da passts nicht rein, weil man nicht einfach 2 beliebige verschiedene Serien rausgreifen kann und fragen kann was besser ist


----------



## Bunny_Joe (20. Oktober 2013)

Habe für One Piece gestimmt. Aus einem einfachen Grund...Ich bin damit quasi aufgewachsen^^ Naruto, DB und co. kenn ich zwar, habe das aber nie geguckt.


----------



## Low (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin mit Heidi aufgewachsen. War 'ne geile Zeit.


----------



## crae (21. Oktober 2013)

@Lee: Äpfel sind besser und man kann alles vergleichen^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Zeus18 (21. Oktober 2013)

Beides nicht. Anime ist halt nicht so meins!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2013)

crae schrieb:


> 140 hits und 7 Stimmen, Leute keiner beißt^^



Tja die Überschrift und ein paar aussagefähige Sätze die den Sinn erklären im Eröffnungspost fehlen, da darf man sich nicht wundern. Es ist ja nur ein gutgemeinter Ratschlag.

 Ich persönlich kann mit Beidem nix anfangen und Pokémon wäre für mich eine ansteckende Krankheit.


----------



## soth (22. Oktober 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Beides nicht. Anime ist halt nicht so meins!


Und wieso postest du dann hier 

Besser in was?
Das Einzige objektiv vergleichbare ist die Animationsqualität, der Rest ist größtenteils Geschmacksache.


----------



## Lealein (22. Oktober 2013)

ich mag zwar beides nciht so aber naja DBZ ist mir schon zu ausgelutscht und wiederholt sich, da gefällt mri One Piece mehr, vor allem ist OP viel witziger^^


----------



## Minaxo (22. Oktober 2013)

Mir gefällt DBZ besser, war damals die erste Anime Serie die ich auf Dauer gesehen habe. 
One Piece ist mir zu albern teilweise


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne nur Dragonball, das habe ich vor vielen Jahren mal eine Zeitlang verfolgt, bekomme davon heute nur mehr Kopfschmerzen, ist wohl nur was für Jugendliche mit guten nerven.
Aber warum habe ich mich jetzt zu diesem Thema geäußert, au dem Grund : 


			
				crae schrieb:
			
		

> Ich streite mit meinem Kumpel gerade, welches Anime besser ist und hab deswegen einfach mal einen Umfrage gestartet.


Darum wurde der Thread ursprünglich ja erstellt.
Es ist doch völlig Banane was andere von deiner Lieblingsserie halten, was wäre wenn jetzt kollektiv alle die Serie angeklickt hätten die du nicht präferierst, hättest du dann deine Lieblingsserie nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, natürlich hättest du sie weiter gesehen (davon gehe ich doch stark aus).
Hier geht es also mehr darum was die Mehrheit mag, und indirekt um den Gruppenzwang der Jugendlichen, daher muss ich eine frage stellen, habt ihr eine Wette laufen was bei der Umfrage heraus kommt oder möchtet ihr euch der Mehrheit anschließen um eventuell nur mitreden zu können ?



Low schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Heidi aufgewachsen. War 'ne geile Zeit.


 Ich auch, da steckte wenigstens noch Realität dahinter.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Oktober 2013)

DBZ, da es die japanische Mentalität am besten widerspiegelt, nämlich seine Fähigkeiten unter größten Mühen ständig zu verbessern. 
OP erinnert mich eher an die Deutschen, die sich zwar verbessern wollen, aber etwas zu viel rum blödeln.


----------



## crae (22. Oktober 2013)

Hey Leute nicht böse gemeint, aber was manche hier reininterpretieren, ich will einfach nur wissen was ihr besser findet, scheiß egal was es für Gründe hat, ich will auch nicht damit gegen meinen Kumpel "gewinnen", es ist einfach aus Fun. Da fehlt auch nix im Startpost, es geht einfach darum was besser ist - für euch, es stimmt ja nicht wer anders ab^^ ...Und wieso diese Animes, sind einfach mit die bekanntesten. 

mfg, crae


----------



## Two-Face (22. Oktober 2013)

Zum Glück habe ich mir diesen Anime-Schmarren nie angeguckt.


----------



## beren2707 (22. Oktober 2013)

Man müsste differenzieren. Bei Dragonball gibts ja starke Schwankungen in der Qualität (GT ) und OP kann man sich seit dem Timeskip kaum noch antun, war vorher aber teilweise wirklich gut. Ich bin unentschlossen, wer davon "besser" sein soll. Mir gefallen andere (kürzere) Animes deutlich besser, finde aber auch einzelne Seasons von Dragonball und OnePiece wirklich toll. Habe daher mal für den letzten Punkt gestimmt.


----------



## crae (22. Oktober 2013)

Also ich finde one piece einfach besser, die Story, das Drumherum und einfach die blöden Sprüche von Ruffy. Z.T. ist es auch so, dass ältere Quali Atmosphäre hervoruft, wenn sie nicht zu schlecht ist. Besser ka ich finde jeder Anime ist eben einzigartig, ich kenne jetzt auch nicht soo viele, bin kein Anime-Gucker, aber one piece hat mich irgendwie gleich in den Bann gezogen.

mfg, crae


----------



## soth (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn es um unsere Meinung geht, wieso gibt es dann keine Option "anderer Anime"?
Mir würden auf die Schnelle ein Haufen einfallen, welche mir wesentlich besser gefallen.


----------



## Lealein (23. Oktober 2013)

aber leider sind nunmal

One Piece
Naruto
Dragon Ball Z

die overhypten Animes schlechthin :O


----------



## Minaxo (23. Oktober 2013)

Sind leider die einzigen die komplett deutsch synchronisiert werden und dazu im Free TV kommen. 
Wäre Animaxx besser verfügbar sehe das auch etwas anders aus. 
Zudem werden viele gute Animes garnicht erst synchronisiert


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Oktober 2013)

Nö, Inuyasha gibt's auch noch.


----------



## crae (23. Oktober 2013)

Wem was anderes gefällt der kann trotzdem noch sagen, was er von den gennanten besser findet oder seine Stimme enthalten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (29. Oktober 2013)

Allein Dragonball Z mit One Piece (of Shit) zu vergleichen ist Grund zur Hinrichtung oder lebenslanger Folter  Das ist die Sünde, die nicht mal durch Beichten wett gemacht werden kann


----------



## crae (29. Oktober 2013)

@Novo: Klar wer auf blonde Hochsteckfrisuren und Zwerge steht^^


----------



## Kiloqualle (6. Dezember 2013)

Für mich eindeutig one piece weil es da immer noch folgen gibt


----------

